# About the spaces between the words...



## ハチ子

안녕하세요? 하치코 예요.
저는이탈리아사람이에요. 처음 뵙겠습니다.

Hello. I am Hachiko
I am Italian. Nice to meet you.

is this right?
and I have to learn to put the proper spaces between the words...
how does it work?

for example:
저는 이탈리아 사람이에요 is this right?

thank you!


----------



## Kross

ハチ子 said:


> 저는 이탈리아 사람이에요 is this right?


 Yes, that's correct.


----------



## yonh

Hello, Hachiko.
Like many languages, a space is inserted between words: noun, pronoun, prenoun, verb, adverb, etc. But as some word classes like endings or postpositions are not considered as independent words, there is no space before them. Let me correct your second sentence.
하치코예요. 
하치코 예요. 

The rules are quit complex, and even many native Koreans--including me--are not confident of spacing.


----------

